# Inlay just completed



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This inlay was made with CNC for about half the parts, the rest was all regular router and hand work using a Festool OF 2200 and Microfence circle jig.

It's 60" in diameter, pretty darn big. The box alone weighs over 120lbs. Nice and simple no letters, no address, still pretty cool outcome. The client chose each color for each ring. I may have chosen different, but it works and will be set in a 1/4 sawn White Oak floor.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holy smokes and wow!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice compass rose design!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments.

I am about to start the the next batch of inlays, a 42", a 24" and a huge 72" for a yacht club in FL.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A thing of beauty!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done! 

There's more work that goes into one of these than most folks realize..


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Craftsmanship at it's finest. That will look awesome as a flooring center piece.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks better than great!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, indeed!

David


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very impressive work,

but You may not have a place to install it after Irma goes through. Yacht Clubs usually get hit very hard in these storms. I hope your shop stays dry and together too. Where are you located?

How thick do you make these? Are they the full thickness of the floor, or just inlaid in routed areas of the original floor?

Charley


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, Irma has forced me to stop all shipping to FL, but this particular inlay was going to New Hampshire. 

The clients drove and arrived here in to IL this morning to pick the inlay up as shipping was 600.00. They loved it so I am happy!

The inlay thickness is made to the clients need so in 95% of cases I match the flooring thickness with adjustments based on whether the main floor is pre(inlay is made a tad thinner than main floor) or unfinished(the inlay is made a tad thicker than main floor).

The pictured inlay is 5/16" hardwood laminated in a vacuum press to 1/2" Russian Baltic Birch(sometimes I use marine ply) which came out to be about .8" when I completed it. This inlay will sit a touch high of the main 3/4" floor so they can zip right over it with the large floor sanders when they sand the main floor.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Is your first name Charles?


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Kinda took my breath away, can't say enough good about it, exquisite,

Jerry


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

No I am not Charles, but you can email or message me anytime.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know it's good when Ollie gives his stamp of approval.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Bravo


----------

